# Issue with my cruze



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

*there's

Sorry, it's a compulsion to fix grammar. :grin:

Anyway, is the ticking sound relative to the RPM of the engine? So as you rev up the engine does the ticking increase in frequency?
By "jerk", do you mean the car is stalling (engine feels like it's dying)? Or is attempting to drive off with your foot on the brake? If you put the transmission in neutral do any of the symptoms disappear or change?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rhullett said:


> I have a question about 2013 Cruze, their a clicking sound coming from the same engine and always when I'm sitting at a red light for example the car will begin to jerk with my foot complete on the break


Where are you located? The North American Cruze has a known issue for jerking/bumping while sitting at a stop light and there is a TSB out on how to repair this. Basically it boils down to replacing the internal clutch pack in the transmission. If you put your car in manumatic (pull the shift towards you where you can control the shifting) does the jerking stop?


----------

